# Dash cam advice needed



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

So I want to get a 2 channel dashcam that has sound and can record up to 8 hours and also has a built in viewer to review video before I have to plug it into a computer. And I would like this for under 250. Recommendations and where to buy?


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

I've started the process, myself, of acquiring such a device. This is what's on my list so far:

Vicovation Vico-Marcus 5 Dual Full-HD Camcorder
Panorama X2 Dual Channel DashCam DVR Car Recorder
BlackVue DR650GW-2CH 1080p Dual-Lens WiFi GPS Dashcam
Spy Tec Mobius Action Camera 1080P HD Mini Sports Cam (x2)
DVR-R300 Dual Lens Car DVR With GPS & G-Sensor
Falcon Zero F360 HD Dash Cam, Rear View Mirror, DVR Dual Cam 1080p HD
The internet's favorite cheapo is the G1W (but you'd need 2)

A word to the wise... do your research before buying. Consult unbiased dashcam forums like reddit and DashCamTalk. Dashcam offerings on the internet, even on amazon or ebay, are sketchy. The market is filled with grey market knock-offs and off-brands. Sometimes this is a good thing and you can find the same exact item at a discount. Sometimes the knock-off can be substantially lower in quality and forget about warranties and customer service.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Garmin has a line of new models starting at $165. I don't have any personal experience with them, I got an email since I have a GPS registered with them.

It might seem counterintuitive, but I would not get a model that records your speed and nav coordinates. Say you're in an accident where the other driver is completely at fault and your cam proves it, but you were going 36 in a 30 zone. Oops.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Pioneer makes an OEM model that's sold under who knows how many names.

I have a $50 Cobra. It's quirky to work and the mount broke, but it was cheap. Cobra discontinued the model I have and have a new low end model for about $60. It might be good for a second mount in back.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> So I want to get a 2 channel dashcam that has sound and can record up to 8 hours and also has a built in viewer to review video before I have to plug it into a computer. And I would like this for under 250. Recommendations and where to buy?


I got my GoPro over EBay. Retail was $599, the one I got was used three times, practically brand new. I paid $300.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> So I want to get a 2 channel dashcam that has sound and can record up to 8 hours and also has a built in viewer to review video before I have to plug it into a computer. And I would like this for under 250. Recommendations and where to buy?


Here you go .. $275.00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GoPro-HERO-...b&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=291606056696&rt=nc


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Be careful recording audio if you live in a 2 party consent state

Be sure to get stickers to let people know you're recording voice if you do.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

A few months ago someone posted a nice one. Was $200~, I lost the link though. Keep hoping he pops up. It was a dual facing camera, had a panic button, regestered jolts(accidents), etc


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

One thing I forgot to mention is it seems the general consensus on the forums I mentioned is to stay away from 2-channel systems and just get 2 single cams. I'm not sure if these guys are being overly picky regarding video quality or what. Uber drivers aren't looking to be youtube stars.


----------



## tkkp (Oct 12, 2015)

this is what i just bought, still haven't received yet.

http://www.rakuten.com/prod/blacksy...wifi-gps-16gb-blackbox-dashcam/285549943.html


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I want to post videos on YouTube of the local police breaking traffic laws such as speeding, not signaling, improper turns, rolling stops at stop signs...


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

^ ikr

I had a cop fly by me doing like 80 in 45 then hard braked ahead and pulled into a sprint store parking lot. No lights on.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a Falcon Zero F360. Records 6 hours before it starts to over record the oldest. Dual channel with audio. No GPS or speedometer. Viewer built in. Amazon $140...I got mine on eBay for $100. If you have OnStar won't work as it mounts on top of your rear view mirror.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I had the falcon it was worth $140


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Be careful recording audio if you live in a 2 party consent state
> 
> Be sure to get stickers to let people know you're recording voice if you do.


California is a one party state so it's legal. And inside of a car that is mine there is no reasonable expectation of privacy but what you say holds water on a lot of states and is solid advice


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> I have a Falcon Zero F360. Records 6 hours before it starts to over record the oldest. Dual channel with audio. No GPS or speedometer. Viewer built in. Amazon $140...I got mine on eBay for $100. If you have OnStar won't work as it mounts on top of your rear view mirror.


I really liked he Falcons when I saw them but I do have onstar and need access to that panic button. I have used it a couple of times driving for uber due to passenger issues


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I want to post videos on YouTube of the local police breaking traffic laws such as speeding, not signaling, improper turns, rolling stops at stop signs...


What exactly is accomplished by this?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> What exactly is accomplished by this?


Lulz


----------



## TurboChris (Sep 30, 2015)

The Falcon doesn't get a very good review here. http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/falcon-zero-f-360/ I want/need a camera that will do a decent job of showing the interior.......


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> I've started the process, myself, of acquiring such a device. This is what's on my list so far:
> 
> Vicovation Vico-Marcus 5 Dual Full-HD Camcorder
> Panorama X2 Dual Channel DashCam DVR Car Recorder
> ...


Is this stack ranked? If not, how would you rank your list?


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

M_silicon_valley said:


> Is this stack ranked? If not, how would you rank your list?


No, it's a randomized list of notes. The Black Vue, Marcus and Panorama generally receive the best reviews on that list but, in the end, they always talk about the compromises you make with dual channel.

I'm actually leaning towards 2 single cams now... like the Mini 0806, B-40-C or the Transcend DrivePro 200. For less than the cost of those high end 2-channel cams, even considering 2 x SD cards and 2 x installation kits, it would seem I can get a better set up... especially with the B-40-C or the slightly older Mini 0805, which are around $70 - $80 each (though I'm not sure how I'd mount the B-40 for interior use).


----------



## M_silicon_valley (May 13, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> No, it's a randomized list of notes. The Black Vue, Marcus and Panorama generally receive the best reviews on that list but, in the end, they always talk about the compromises you make with dual channel.
> 
> I'm actually leaning towards 2 single cams now... like the Mini 0806, B-40-C or the Transcend DrivePro 200. For less than the cost of those high end 2-channel cams, even considering 2 x SD cards and 2 x installation kits, it would seem I can get a better set up... especially with the B-40-C or the slightly older Mini 0805, which are around $70 - $80 each (though I'm not sure how I'd mount the B-40 for interior use).


thx.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Anybody had any luck with an app?


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> Anybody had any luck with an app?


Was wondering the same. I have an extra iPhone and tried out a free app today, seems pretty good, def much better than nothing. But what are real life advantages of investing $200 vs using a good app?


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> Was wondering the same. I have an extra iPhone and tried out a free app today, seems pretty good, def much better than nothing. But what are real life advantages of investing $200 vs using a good app?


I would imagine a few would be:

Storage
Night vision (infrared)
Lens field of view
Battery (iPhone would probably overheat running & charging for that long)


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

My Blackvue has wifi so you can see the video on a smartphone. You can also pull the mini storage device and using the included USB adapter To see the videos on a larger screen. It has about 7 hours storage and then records over, but it saves video when the g-sensor feels a bump.
A poster here wrote about his Blackvue dual camera setup, so you might search for dashcam threads.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

texasm203 said:


> I would imagine a few would be:
> 
> Storage
> Night vision (infrared)
> ...


Not to mention the whole point of a dedicated dashcam is to set it and forget it. Turn your car on and it's recording. Turn it off and it stops.


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

borrowedtune said:


> Not to mention the whole point of a dedicated dashcam is to set it and forget it. Turn your car on and it's recording. Turn it off and it stops.


True.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> So I want to get a 2 channel dashcam that has sound and can record up to 8 hours and also has a built in viewer to review video before I have to plug it into a computer. And I would like this for under 250. Recommendations and where to buy?


With that budget you have lots of tasty options. Do you drive more at day or at night?


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI All,

Bang for the buck and for superior performance for interior videos (but it does have a good forward cam too), I think this dash cam is worth looking into...

http://www.spytechs.com/Car-Cameras/Drive-Proof-Car-Camera-DP210.htm

Has IR illumination for good interior low light interior videos....(super important if you drive at night esp in vehicles with tinted windows since even less light can make it into the vehicles interior from the outside....Remember the taco bell exec attack?....the lighting was really bad until the driver opened the door and the interior lights went on....IR illumination would make for better video BEFORE turning on the inside lights)....

I saw another unit (possibly THE BEST out there)....Hidden recording unit (so in case robber grabs or takes cameras, the stored video is hidden elsewhere in the vehicle) , inputs for up to 4 cameras, best feature tho is panic button that sends your GPS location (in real time) to a predetermined location (dispatcher / friend etc...) along with automatic Video upload to the cloud so even if they took the time to find the hidden recording unit the info was already uploaded safely offsite!...Has built in cell phone "guts" to transfer info....Price a little steep tho at about $1400+ ......A little (err lot?) pricey but probably the best out there...built rugged and other great features too but being so steep in price probably not for most people...(especially us underpaid Uber drivers! ;-O )...

Anyways, I think the best one (value wise overall) is the Drive Proof 210

Andy


----------



## FRANK KEI (Dec 6, 2017)

Vicovation Opia2 or Opia1 for night driver


----------

